# Singletree Kitchen-November



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

There are a lot of nice cooks, bakers, and people who want to learn to cook and bake, so it would be nice if we could all share ideas, recipes, tips, good products, good tools, general enthusiasm, and daily goings on in the kitchen. 


I will start it off. 

Not much going on. Stocking up the kitchen before the winter sets in, unpacking and setting up my kitchen since it is finally rebuilt from the storm damage, have four gallons of cider brewing, need to season my cast iron frying pan, made an oak cutting board, Need to season my rolling pin and cutting board.

Lightly fried a sweet potato and smeared it with bacon grease for a toping, then made some eggs with garlic. That was breakfast today.

Happy eatings!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Will just be left overs today... Homemade Swedish meatballs over egg noodles. Used home grown fresh herbs in the meat from my herb plants overwintering inside 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Yummy.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Closer to Thanksgiving, sweet potatoes and bone in chicken thighs will go on sale, cheap cheap cheap!
I will buy about 20lbs of sweets, bake and skin them, then measure them out in 1lb ziplocks and freeze them.
I will buy about 20lbs of thighs (bone in), skin 'em, de-bone 'em, grind 'em, and portion those off in 1lb bags, and freeze.
This will last me almost a full year........for dog treats!

Best dang Dog Treats, ever.

1 lb ground chicken thighs.
1 lb mashed sweet potato
1 egg
1 Tablespoon garlic powder
1/4 cup of organic whole oats

Pre-heat oven 350.
1 large cookie sheet (size of a half pan)
Lightly coat with Olive Oil.

Mix above in a bowl, very well to distribute evenly.
Take mix and spread out on cookie sheet (about 1/4) inch

Bake 1 hour.
Lower oven temp to 250
With spatula, flip dog treats over (i cut into 4's and flip that way)
Bake 1 hour at 250.
Cool and put in baggies to be stored in the fridge.
(I freeze 3 baggies, and keep one in the fridge)

Amazing good, and DIRT CHEAP to make.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

Yankee pot roast..

I made some yesterday, and last night my youngest son called, wanting my recipe..LOL..if it's cold outside, it's time for pot roast

In a dutch oven, heat up olive oil..brown both sides of the roast..
turn heat to in between "medium and low"..
Sprinkle a package of onion soup mix over the meat..
Spoon a can of cream of mushroom soup over the meat..
Pour almost 2 cups water into the pan..
Cover..

Drool over the smell of this cooking for 2 hours..

Add fresh cut carrots and potatoes..cook until the veggie's are done and the meat can be cut with a fork..add a bit of water along the way if the pot's too dry..Yankee comfort food..


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

That sounds yummy Lesley. (mouth watering)


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Today, the kids and I are going to visit a friend who had her baby about 5 weeks ago. She sent out a call for help via Facebook yesterday and we answered I am making a dish we call "Yummy Cheesy Dish". I think I originally got it off of the Pioneer Woman.

Brown 1lb of hamburger meat and add two cans of spaghetti sauce of your choic
Cook one box of medium shells

Mix together one block of cream cheese and 16 oz of sour cream. (add seasonings if you want..I usually add some salt, pepper and garlic powder)

Heat oven to 350.

Drain noodles and add to the cream cheese/sour cream mixture and mix well.

In a 9x13 pan, start with a layer of sauce, then add a layer of noodles (1/3-1/2 of the noodle mixture), then add some shredded cheese. Continue until all the noodles are gone and end with a layer of sauce on top.

Put in the oven and cook 30 minutes, until nice and bubbly. Serve with bread and a salad

Everyone I've ever made this for loves it! My daughter's boyfriend ate 3 helpings the first time he had it LOL The leftovers are even better and this will usually last me and the two kids thru one supper and at least one lunch....two if Bubba doesn't keep getting into it


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Made a big crockpot full of Chili yesterday, expecting the cold weather today and tomorrow. I used 6 of my flash frozen whole tomatoes, and cut into about 1/6's, as I LOVE chuinky chili and soups. Also tried out my tomato juice, yellow onions, & flash frozen bell pepper's. 1lb. of hot sausage, 1 lb. of ground chuck, and 20 medium pepper rings. Wish now I'd have cut up a flash frozen jalepeno in it now. It's good, but like it a little warmer.

Was disappointed the frozen tomatoes didn't stay in larger pieces. Will try halving them next time. It did make it thicker, and all of the flavors came through. Guess it always tastes better when you use your homegrown items... 

Will definitely put out more Bell Peppers next year to freeze..!!


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

I love Mince pie, and this is a really good recipe to make your own. Although for me, 1tsp. on Cloves would be plenty. Makes enough to make 3 pies. You can divide in 3rds and freeze the rest for later.


Meatless Mince Pie Filling
Yield: 3 pies 
Ingredients: 

1 large orange 
1 small lemon 
1 (15 ounce) box seedless raisins 
3 lbs tart apples , cored (9 medium) 
1 1/2 cups apple cider 
3 cups firmly packed brown sugar 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1 1/2 teaspoons nutmeg 
1 1/2 teaspoons cloves 
Directions:
1. Remove seeds from orange and lemon.

2. Using coarse blade, force fruit through food chopper with raisins and unpeeled apples.

3. Add cider.

4. Put in kettle and bring to boil.

5. Simmer, uncovered, for 15 minutes.

6. Add remaining ingredients, and simmer for 20 minutes longer, or until thick.

7. Makes enough filling for three 9-inch pies.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

I make this pie crust, and has been foolproof everytime I make it. The food processor makes it sooo simple. When you add the icewater, it isn't 30 seconds, and it will roll into a nice ball.

I had a lady tell me she heard someone used chilled Vodka, instead of water, and made it even flakier. Anyone ever try that..?? Need to find one of the small bottles like they used to serve on airlines, and try it myself. 


Food Processor Flaky Pie Crust
INGREDIENTS 

1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour

1/4 teaspoon salt

1/2 cup shortening, chilled

3 tablespoons ice water


DIRECTIONS:

1. Place the flour and salt and cold shortening in food processor. Pulse until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Drizzle 2 to 3 tablespoons ice water over flour, hold pulse button on, adding more water a few drops at a time until the dough comes together, and rolls into a ball.

2. Wrap in plastic wrap, and chill for at least 30 minutes before rolling.

3. Roll out dough, and put in a pie plate. Fill with desired filling and bake.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I got a book from the library about making pizza. A famous pizza chef says that he makes the crust by letting the dough rise once, then gently folding the dough into thirds to increase the amount of air, let rest 15 minutes or so, repeat 3 times. Then he gently pulls the dough into shape, lets it drape over his arm to get it into the pan, and gently tugs it into the edges of the oiled pan.

I tried it when I made a veggie pizza using my garden vegetables (Kale and a little onion, a little cheese, and pizza sauce), and the crust was much better than my previous attempts! The oven was very hot, and I got a thin, rather crunchy crust. My usual crust is more like bread!

I am going to try this method when I make bread the next time. Just to see what happens.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Terri the same folding is the secret of a flakey croissant.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I use the Vodka in my pie crust. I have a large bottle because I use it for other baking but the small ones are readily available at the liquor store. at the check-out counter up here.

iÃ¨m(IÃ¨m having trouble here with the apostophy and the e) going to try that mincemeat without the meat. I think thatÃ¨s why I never liked it. I don't like meat mixed with my fruit.

I made 2 raisin bread today and 2 white and also a couple pear loaves. tried a piece of my Christmas cake I made with the Cointreau because I didnÃ¨t have rum on hand. best Christmas cake iÃ¨ve ever tasted if I do say so. Georgia


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

In the fall, my thoughts turn to stews and casseroles. Here's a favorite beef stew recipe that would work just as well with venison, I expect:

2 lbs. beef or venison
2 TB olive oil
2 onions, rough chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced or pressed
2 TB flour
1 cup red wine
1 small can (6 oz, I think) tomato paste
6 cups low sodium beef stock
2 bay leaves, whole
1 tsp dried thyme leaves (2 tsp if fresh)
3 potatoes, unpeeled and large diced
3 carrots, chopped
2 cups fresh or frozen peas
chopped parsley (optional, for garnish -- but tastes nice, too!)

Brown beef or venison in olive oil in small batches. Return all to large stew pot. Add garlic and onions; sweat them briefly. Sprinkle flour over and stir to cook the flour briefly, about 3 minutes. Add red wine, tomato paste, beef stock, bay leaves and thyme. Stir well, scraping up the browned bits on the bottom, bring to a simmer and allow to simmer, covered, for 2-3 hours, or until meat is tender.

Add potatoes and carrots; simmer till tender (40 minutes or so).

Stir in peas and simmer just till warm. Serve with chopped parsley.

This recipe makes about 8 servings. I like to freeze it in 2-serving containers. "Fast" food for when time is at a premium.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I made a pot roast also, but I'm not sure how the Yankees do it. I browned the meat, added one can of French onion soup (to get rid of it) a couple bay leaves, s&p, a quart of broth (big roast) and baked covered at 325 for a couple hours. I quartered red potatoes, chunked carrots, quartered onions and turnips, salted and pepped and added to the pan, removed the liquid, thickened with a rue and poured over all, recovered and cooked two more hours.
ETA I also simmered a leftover hen I roasted on Friday with onions, celery and carrots. I strained the broth, picked the bones and fed the dogs the bones and such. I'll take the meat, half the broth and most of the pot roast to my sister and her sick husband tomorrow.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I posted this one in the other thread, but it was so good that I'm making another batch of it tonight...so that makes it fair to repost lol









*
Mexican Style Quinoa Bake*

1 cup quinoa
1.5 cups water
2 tsp oil
1 small onion, chopped
1 -2 garlic clove
1 lb extra lean ground beef
1 tsp coriander
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp oregano
4 dashes hot sauce
1 can corn, drained
1 can black beans, rinsed
28 ounce can diced tomatoes
1 cup red salsa
3/4 cup cheese

In a large skillet, dry roast the quinoa until it starts to crackle. Boil the water in a small saucepan and add the quinoa when finished. Turn heat to low, cover and simmer for 20 minutes.

Heat oil in the skillet and saute onions and garlic for a few minutes until starting to soften. Add beef, spices, and hot sauce and brown.
Layer quinoa, beef mixture, corn, tomatoes, salsa, and black beans in order in a large casserole dish. Top with cheese and bake at 450 for 20 minutes.

Makes eight 303 calorie servings.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

vicker said:


> I made a pot roast also, but I'm not sure how the Yankees do it. I browned the meat, added one can of French onion soup (to get rid of it) a couple bay leaves, s&p, a quart of broth (big roast) and baked covered at 325 for a couple hours. I quartered red potatoes, chunked carrots, quartered onions and turnips, salted and pepped and added to the pan, removed the liquid, thickened with a rue and poured over all, recovered and cooked two more hours.
> ETA I also simmered a leftover hen I roasted on Friday with onions, celery and carrots. I strained the broth, picked the bones and fed the dogs the bones and such. I'll take the meat, half the broth and most of the pot roast to my sister and her sick husband tomorrow.


Us yanks make it basically the same way, bay leaf and all.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks a lot CB for starting a food porn thread...lol 



DJ54 said:


> Was disappointed the frozen tomatoes didn't stay in larger pieces. Will try halving them next time. It did make it thicker, and all of the flavors came through. Guess it always tastes better when you use your homegrown items...


Add your tomatoes right at the end so they dont break apart. Sometimes I will add a few early for flavor, then add the rest at the end.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Tonight's it's Pioneer Womans hearty meatballs. Not Italian style, just hearty in a flavorful sauce. Sides smashed taters and coleslaw.. My house smells so good right now. Cold outside and my toes are cold. Give me comfort thank you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

City Bound said:


> Us yanks make it basically the same way, bay leaf and all.


 
Must be a New England Yankee thing to cook it always on top of the stove vs baked..


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I actually prefer my roast cooked low and slow in the oven vs crockpot. I was first introduced to cooking a roast in the oven by, you guessed it, The Pioneer Woman Sunday, I put my roast, a pack of onion soup mix, a cup of water, potatoes and carrots in the pot, covered it and cooked on 275 for 3.5 hours. It was delicious! After everything was gone, I saved the "juice" to use in soup later this week


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I do my roast in the oven also or a couple hours in the oven and the rest in the crock pot. I've never seen it cooked on the top. if I did that I would have it burnt unless I don't have the proper pan for it. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Made a blt sandwich on toast, minus the lettuce, for breakfast today. the tomato came from my neighbors garden. Very yum. Black pepper and mayo.
Made some nice drinks of cherry syrup, water, vodka, and ice last night. A little medicine from the kitchen to help me sleep.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Tonight is cabbage rolls, mashed taters, and lemon pie.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Cottage cheese and Ritz vegetable crackers and a glass of milk. For dessert Oreo cookies!!


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Polished of the Chili tonight. Dang... the more times you warm it up, the better it gets..!!

A piece of that Lemon pie would have been perfect for dessert.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

NickieL said:


> Tonight is cabbage rolls, mashed taters, and lemon pie.


Ever make cabbage rolls layerd in sauerkraut & bacon..?? Even better with a dollop of sour cream..!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

DJ54 said:


> Ever make cabbage rolls layerd in sauerkraut & bacon..?? Even better with a dollop of sour cream..!!


This sounds like a potential marriage proposal.

Chomp, chomp!

Love is food, food is love. Sit down and enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

newfieannie said:


> I do my roast in the oven also or a couple hours in the oven and the rest in the crock pot. I've never seen it cooked on the top. if I did that I would have it burnt unless I don't have the proper pan for it. ~Georgia.


 
LOL..I had no idea that pot roast was a New England Yankee thing...( or maybe a Boston thing?)....a roast baked in the oven, we'd call "roast beef".."pot roast" is a roast cooked on top of the stove in a pot with a tight lid .LOL..LOL..of course nowdays, "pot" is a crockpot to most folks ..or some good weed..


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When the weather turned cold about 2 weeks ago, I had a sudden urge to make corned beef and cabbage: I am on my second pot full!

It helps that I am feeding 3 people as they help eat the meat, but I am adoring the cabbage for some strange reason, and I will use the juice to simmer more cabbage and carrots when the meat is gone.

It must be good for me: I have lost a pound this week. Probably because I am eating so much cabbage, LOL!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Trying to lose weight so I've been packing healthy snacks to nibble on at my desk...snacking is my worst enemy. But not right now! My morning snack for the last 2 weeks has been berries every day. Today it's strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, and blueberries dipped in greek yogurt (with coffee, of course!)

Oh yeahhhhh.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bolognese 

1 lb of ground sirlion
1 lb of ground pork
1/2 lb of Italian sausage (I used johnsonville)

1 onion, diced
1 T thyme
1 C Red wine (good cab or merlot....something you would drink. I like "Entwine" Cab.)
2 28oz cans of San Marzono whole tomatoes
1 small can of tomato paste

Take sausage out of casings, combine beef, pork, sausage in heavy pot.
Cook until most of the juices are gone.
Add thyme, onion and red wine.
Cook for about 10 min
Add tomatoes (with their juice) and paste
Stir until combined

Put in crock pot on low for 6 - 8 hours

We use this on pasta, to make manicotti's , and lasagne.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

oooh..Viggie's post made me remember this low cal delicious treat..

low fat cool whip
seedless grapes
low fat Greek yogurt

1 cup of the yogurt..add a handful of grapes..stir in 1/2 cup of cool whip...OMG, it's delicious !!!!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Breakfast was a egg and sausage muffin. Lunch is packed with a ham and cheddar salad, fruit, yogurt, and cottage cheese. I normally do veggies for an afternoon snack but I'm fresh out so I ended up with double dairy.

All set for another day in a cube


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I use to love green grapes mixed in yogurt. Too bad I have to cut back on milk products.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Viggie, that Mexican Bake looks so good, that I'm gonna make it tomorrow! I love Quinoa. I have a turkey/quinoa meatloaf recipe that is really great.  I'm not too crazy about hamburger, so I often substitute ground turkey or ground chicken in recipes. Yummy!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I think I'm having lamb stew for supper or after it's cooked I might make some gravy and have veggies and a baked pudding. I bought some lamb stew meat and next to it was a bunch of lovely bones for a dollar so I grabbed them because that's where the flavor is. braised them up a bit and threw it in the crockpot . that mess on the side is probably where the salt landed when I threw it. think i'll make a blueberry cobbler for dessert. I still have several large bags of my own blueberries. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

baking up a bunch for my friends Christmas party this weekend. these are ice box cookies. I put lots of candied cherries in them and a couple T. Kirsh. ~Georgia.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, if I come visit, will you feed me?

Mon


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Just bought one of these to use in my RV, when I get it. Figured I needed some practice time. So far, I have roasted a chicken, cooked hamburgers, and today I did a roast that came out beautiful. I should have taken a picture. Deep red on the outside and cooked the way I like it on the inside. I put 4 jalapeno peppers next to the roast to flavor it while cooking.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I got to get me one of those MR.

one of these days FM.

this is the baked pudd I made to go with my lamb. most of you probably have Yorkshire pudding but this is all I was use to. dad didn't like YP.(not to mention the fact that it is inexpensive) this is just flour bp, salt and pepper, a knob of butter and a little water to make a soft dough not thin . lay in the hot drippings .I bake for 30 min. or so. then transfer to a foil pan and broil until brown and crisp. then I ate it with my lamb, veggies and lots of gravy. then blueberry cobbler and cream. I am stuffed! the thing is I am on the paleo plan but sometimes I splurge. it is a good thing I plan to shop until I drop tomorrow. ~Georgia.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Nada tonight. Just not hungry again. Maybe I'll open a can of soup or broth later if I do get an appetite.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I found some frozen no name steaks to try, so I'mma shove one of those under the broiler tonight. Going mix some leftover pasta and steamed broccoli together and use my powdered cheese to make a sauce for it for a side.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Smoked ham & turkey sammich w/Am. cheese & a big dollop of miracle whip & 4 peperocini's on the side. Left over 'Tater soup warming on the stove, as I'm typing...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Salmon and wild rice with a couple fresh strawberries.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

bostonlesley said:


> Must be a New England Yankee thing to cook it always on top of the stove vs baked..


Nope, that's how I do mine, most of the time. 

I ran across the simplest roast recipe ages ago, that has ended up being the kids' favorite(and the only way they eat it now!). Matter of fact, I picked up a couple of roasts today, for the weekend.

Put 1/2c California french dressing(the red french) in large pot. Add roast and sear on all sides. After seared, add water 1/2 way up roast, cover and cook on low, adding water as needed. 1/2 way through cooking add, potatoes, carrots and onions. Cook until done. Enjoy!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Splurging can be good: I was busy all day and in the afternoon I ran errands because the weather was so fine..... 

While I was out I bought frozen fish that was ready to put on a pan and bake, and a sugar-free apple pie. I have a leftover corned beef, carrots, and cabbage that could be heated, but I also felt like splurging!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Made homemade beef vegetable soup. I used the broth I saved from a roast earlier in the week to add extra flavor. I also put in a can of tomato soup. It was good enough the kids went back for more. It was a great end to a great day spent at the new Discovery Park of America


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Newfieannie is an inspiration! I'm always amazed.:clap:


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I ordered a pepperoni pizza tonight..haven't done that in a while.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I made 4 batches of bread, 2 regular loafs, 1 batch into cinnamon bread, 1 into rolls. I use the same dough recipe, just use sugar and cinnamon, sometimes raisins.

I think it's a recipe for Amish bread....

1 pint of real warm water
1TBS salt
1 1/2 TBS Active dry yeast
Dump it in your bowl, mix it up good, and let it set till it foams up like froth on a root beer float.
Then pour in a 1/3 cup oil, add in 1 TBS salt, mix it up
Then add in flour , I use a wisk at first, till it gets too thick and then a tablespoon....recipe call for 6 cups a bread flour...I do it by eye, and dough texture.
I stir it adding flour till it balls up, sprinkel with flour and knead it till it firms up good and springy.
Then I rub it over with olive oil and put it something to rise. When it's doubled, I punch it down, form my loaves, put 'em greased pans, let 'em rise again and cook' em at 350 till they are browned good and sound sorta hollow,and feel sorta hard to the fingertips.
If I'm making pizza... I just let it rise once, roll out my crust and make pizza immediately. I use this dough for loaf bread, rolls, raisin bread, cinnamon bread, pizza crusts, cinnamon rolls, herb bread for toasting to make chicken dressing, cheese bread, onion bread....what ever yeast bread I want....Hot dog and Hamburger rolls too!
I started making bread about 2 or 3 years ago...I may have bought 3 or 4 loafs from the store since then. Bread got to $4 a loaf, kind used at home.....I can make 9 loafs generally from 5lb a flour..Like Better for Bread flour pretty good....sometimes I use half whole wheat flour.....
If I knew how to post a photo I would......I can make a meal off a nice thick slice of this bread, or a big roll...it really is filling and satisfying.....keeps good in the freeZer also


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

*Italian Bread.*

Finally! Got my bread making mojo back. What a difference the right yeast makes. If you know how to make French, it's the same recipe. After the first rise, I roll it out to about 10 X 18 in, sprinkle on garlic powder, Greek oregano, Parmesan cheese, and diced onion. 
View attachment 17702


Roll it up and tuck in the ends a bit. Baste with water for a crunchy--or egg white for softer crust. Top it with sesame seeds and more onion. let it rise again. Bake at 375 for 35-40 min, or till golden brown. 
View attachment 17704


View attachment 17703


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Chicken Marsala


Chicken breasts, sliced in 2 (so they are thin)
Mushrooms
Chicken stock
Marsala wine
Dredging flour
Salt and pepper
Butter

Set oven to 350, and put an 11 x 9 pan in the oven.
In a skillet, heat up butter and olive oil med-high
Salt and Pepper chicken, both sides, then dredge in flour.
Cook in skillet, browning both sides.
Throw chicken into 11 x 9 pan in oven.

Throw a couple pats of butter into the pan and then throw the mushrooms in (about 1 lb, sliced) flip em around for 3-4 min.
About 1/2 c marsala wine will finish deglazing the pan....then add the chicken stock (about 2 cups..to 2.5 cups) and let it all come to a boil.

Pour it over the chicken in the oven and bake for 20 min.

Serve over pasta.
Yum


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

LZ5, Zip! That one's in the folder. That sounds so good! And simple too.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Today I and my grand daughter are meeting some online friends for lunch to celebrate one gal's birthday. I will probably not feel like eating dinner tonight, but for DGD and DH I will be roasting a home-raised chicken and serving that with a mango salsa, some sautÃ©ed sweet red pepper and mushrooms, and perhaps I will roast a couple of potatoes for them. There is some left-over cheesecake if they aren't stuffed.

Mary


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Making good use of my jars today. These are the fixins for the 5 ingredient soup I just got started for lunch










15 oz can refried beans
1 pint/15 oz can broth
1 pint/15 oz can corn
1 pint/15 oz can black beans
1 pint/15 oz can diced tomatoes (original recipe calls for rotel)

Mix refried beans and broth until combined. Add remaining ingredients and simmer at least 10 minutes.

Here's a pic of it ready to eat from the last time I made it.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Here's the fudge recipe we've been using lately. It is quick and easy and very addictive It's based on a paleo recipe I found.

1/2 cup coconut oil
1/2 cup high quality cocoa powder
1/2 cup smooth almond butter (or the nut butter of your choice..we use peanut because it's what we had)
1/4 cup raw honey or maple syrup (or even sugar if you don't have any of these but it will be slightly gritty)
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

Melt coconut oil. Blend all ingredients together in a food processor or blender. Pour into paper-lined muffin tin cups or silicon muffin cups and fill half-inch full. Makes 10. Chill for 30 minutes or freeze for 10 minutes. When firm, remove. Store in a sealed container in the refrigerator. Mmm-mm!

Just remember that coconut oil will melt in your hands so eat it quick That is also why you keep it in the fridge. Left out it will melt.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Now rk, that's not fair!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Today I used up a heel of home made bread and some apples that needed to be eaten by turning them into Apple Brown Betty, I used up the last 3 bananas by making banana bread, and I used up some of this Falls' greens by chopping them up with bought cabbage for cole slaw.

I still haven't figured out what the main course for dinner will be, but I have 2 desserts and the salad!

Oh, yes. Apple Brown Betty uses cubed bread drizzled with butter, and the apples are chopped up and mixed with sugar and cinnamon and put on top. Cover and bake.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Veggie quiche for me....love breakfast for dinner.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

sustainabilly said:


> Now rk, that's not fair!


It's absolutely addictive The best part is that it's so easy my 12yo makes it LOL


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Making tomorrow's dinner tonight. 

Pecan crusted chicken breast over rice pilaf and frenched-green beans.

Grind up a handful of pecans and mix with some bread crumbs. Dredge chicken breast in flour then into an egg (whisked with some milk), then on to the pecan mixture. Coat real well (can give another round in the egg and back into the pecans). Let rest. Cook in small amount of olive oil over a med heat (nuts burn quickly). I cook it long enough to set the coating then finish it off in the toaster oven. 

Make a dijon mustard sauce to go with it. Mix mustard with mayo and a smidge of vinegar, pepper and paprika. 

This plate reheats in the micro really well too.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Forgot I had some of these in the freezer from the last time I made them a few months ago, when I had more time:

Chicken and Spinach Filling for Ravioli

 4 oz. ground cooked chicken
8 oz.spinach, wilted or steamed, well drained & chopped
3 tbsp. butter, melted
3 tbsp. Parmesan cheese
1/4 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. ground nutmeg (I like a little more, fresh ground)
A few grinds of pepper, to taste

Combine chicken, spinach, and melted butter. Stir in cheese, salt, nutmeg, and pepper.

Roll out pasta dough into a sheet (let me know if you need a good pasta dough recipe). Place 1 teaspoon filling on one 2 inch square of dough. Paint a criss-cross pattern between fillings with water.

Lay a second sheet of dough over the top of the first one, lining up carefully. Seal well with ravioli roller or the tines of a fork (if using a fork, cut dough into individual squares first, if using a ravioli roller, place fillings to line up properly). 

Repeat with remaining filling and dough. Set aside to dry for 1 hour, turning once. Freeze what you want for later in individual layers on cookie sheets, then transfer to containers/baggies for longer-term storage.

Cook ravioli in large kettle of rapidly boiling salted water for 2-3 minutes or until tender. 

Serve with sauce of your choice -- any work well!

I like to double this recipe -- just as easy to make twice as many ravioli at one time. "Instant" pasta dinner when you're busy. 

This recipe makes a LOT of raviolis.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

TI, everything you cook sounds like a restaurant menu selection. I love when you talk food porn. Know what you mean about those pecans, whew, gotta be careful there. ;p


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sustainabilly I like to eat out but I don't like to pay to eat out. So food needs to make me feel like I've "gone to dinner." But then again, the next night might be french toast with sausage. Or Mini-wheats. LOL

Rae do you freeze those ravioli's before or after cooking?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Leslie, don't cook them, just freeze them. No need to defrost when you're ready to use, them, either. Just toss them into boiling salted water. They cook FAST -- 2-3 minutes, usually. If you make Mongo raviolis, it may take a few minutes longer.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

So how about that pasta dough recipe?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFL, I had this all typed out and it went poof!! One more time...

You can do this the old-fashioned way, making a well of the flours and salt, then adding the eggs in the middle and gradually incorporating the flour mixture into the eggs. It's good to know how to do that. But these days, I like my food processor. Much quicker. Use the metal blade.

1 cup unbleached all-purpose flour
3/4 cup semolina flour
3 large eggs
1 tsp salt

Combine the flours. Put all ingredients EXCEPT 1/2 cup of the flour mixture into the work bowl. Process until the dough forms a ball and comes cleanly away from the work bowl. The dough should not be wet. If it is, add the remaining flour mixture 1 TB at a time until dough is of desired consistency/wetness. Process the dough for 40 seconds or until it is smooth. Remove from processor (watch that metal blade!). Wrap it in cling film and let it rest for 30 minutes.

On a well-floured board, cut the dough into 8 pieces. Keep the unworked pieces covered with cling film. With a pasta machine or by hand, roll out and stretch each piece into a rectangle 1/16" thick, adding flour sparingly when necessary.

With a pasta machine: Set the rollers at the widest setting. Lightly flour 1 piece of dough and put it through the rollers once. Flour it again lightly, fold into thirds, and put it through the rollers a second time. Repeat the folding and rolling, llightly flouring the dough only when necessary, 6 or more times, or until the dough is very soft and smooth. Pull the dough gently to stretch it as it comes out of the machine.

Reset the rollers for the next thinner setting. Lightly flour the dough but do not fold it. Put the dough through the machine again, repeating the process on each remaining setting until it is asa thin as desired. Brush off any excess flour. Repeat the entire process with the remaining pieces of dough. Let the dough rest on towels until it is taut *but not dry*.

To roll by hand: Roll each piece of dough into a rectangle as thin as desired, using flour as necessary.

This is a good, all around generic pasta recipe. In addition to raviolis, you can use the dough for lasagne, tagliatelle, fettuccine or vermicelli, also spaghetti if you have the correct attachment for your pasta machine.

To hand-cut pasta: Starting with a short end, roll up the dough jelly-roll fashion and with a sharp knife, cut it into desired widths: 1/2" for tagliatelle, 1/4" for fettuccine, 1/16" for vermicelli. Separate the strands and let the pasta dry completely, stretched out on towels or over a rack. (I use an old, wooden folding rack that was probably once used for clothes.)

When fresh, this cooks QUICK -- like 30 seconds.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Only did dishes today. I refuse to cook some days. Lol. Supper tonight is easy, organic yogurt with a sliced organic banana.... Just not too hungry.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Crappie I caught earlier this year with some of my purple potatoes and boiled up a jar of carrots from the pantry.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was out shopping today. what a beautiful day 13C. lovely for middle of nov. people had their shorts back on. Temp. started going down a little while ago. I had baked salmon and veggies.found raspberries on sale while I was out. had them for dessert with cream. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

winds are howling here today. it's still just above 0C but feels so cold. I stayed indoors and made some comfort food. old fashioned bread pudding with blueberry sauce. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I made garden vegetable pizza last night.

I used my usual bread dough recipe, and I topped it with canned sauce, fresh oregano, fresh chopped onion, and some re-hydrated some kale that I had put up earlier. I then topped it with some cheese.

It was GOOOD!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

newfieannie, I like the way you treat yourself when you dine in.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I need someone to cook for me tonight. I am tired of eating eggs on toast.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thank you Fowler! just something that started way back when I was 6 or so and helping GM to do the spinning. when we were finished she would get out the few nice things she had (always a tablecloth) and we would have tea and a scone. not much more since she was very poor. (I wasn't aware at the time)it was magical to me! I have continued on with it all those years albeit on a grander scale . ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Lazy night tonight, so an easy dish. Caribbean Drunken Shrimp in a Chile Honey Sauce with Basmati rice. Mmmm. 

Threw in some peas to make it âhealthful.â Shouldâve made a salad, too, but couldnât be bothered.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Gee Raeven, You, Georgia, and Leslie sure have a different take on easy than I do.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, hey, if I can throw it together with stuff I've got hanging around in the pantry and/or the freezer, and it goes together in a half hour or less, that's an easy night.  But thanks.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

anybody up for a whiskey ball? I had 3. these are wicked! they'll be a lot better when they mellow! just passing the time downstairs while I'm doing laundry. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Georgia your food photos always remind me how much I miss the Williams-Sonoma catalog. LOL

Everything always looks so decadent!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

They look delicious Georgia. Dale looks like he's had enough though. He's leaning a bit. Did you put some of "the recipe" in them?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> Georgia your food photos always remind me how much I miss the Williams-Sonoma catalog. LOL
> 
> Everything always looks so decadent!


What, you weren't impressed with my artful little bit of parsley to the side of the plate??

I had no squirrel. I HAD NO SQUIRREL!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Georgia, when you have a moment, I would love your whiskey ball recipe. I adore balls made with whiskey.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

OMG! LOL :hysterical::doh:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I just knew one of you would notice he was listing!

I don't have a recipe for the stuff I make often. it's hit or miss. sift about 2 T cocoa with 1c. icing sugar(confectioners?) add some whiskey. this is where you will taste it and see about how much you want. I used 3/4 of a cup. that might be too much but I'm giving these to my son and his friends for the squirrel hunt. they like a lot in theirs. a couple T corn syrup. try 1 first so as not to have them too sweet. 1 1/4 cups graham wafer crumbs or vanilla wafers(try 1 cup first. you don't want it too crumbly .1/2 cup chopped nuts. I use pecans. let cool for awhile then roll in balls and then in icing sugar, cocoa or coconut etc. enjoy! ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Georgia, thank you so much! I will make these for friends at the holidays.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven said:


> I adore balls made with whiskey.


Don't we all honey. LMAO


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

P.S. Rae---Loved the parsley. I really do admire the way you captured the steam rising off the shrimp too.

(now try and turn that into a mildly dirty comment)LOL You know I love a good turn of a phrase.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

What? <bwink> Whaaaaatt? :shocked:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, the steam... yeah, that rises off almost everything I make.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

newfieannie said:


> I just knew one of you would notice he was listing! ... ~Georgia.


Glad to help out Georgia. Actually, I have some experience with that sort of thing due to the volunteer work I do on behalf of our little furry friends. I'm a volunteer counselor for AFCA.

And Raeven?... ... Naughty!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Homemade Chicken and Dumplings with a rooster I butchered and a homemade loaf of Artisan bread. That's what's for supper.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm preparing some food for posting the tea time thanksgiving pics. to MMC on Friday. made some Crab Crostini. they were delicious but that's probably all I will eat for a few days. unless I find someone to take them. I always go overboard and make too much. ~Georgia.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Georgia - they look wonderful! Any chance of getting the recipe from you?

Mary


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure Mary, but there is nothing to them. for this I had maybe a cup of crabmeat( you could use imitation crab. I did when I made these for 100 people one night and no one seemed to know the difference.) depends on how expensive your crab is and how many you are entertaining. about 1/2 cup red bell pepper. a little mayo to bind it together. some parsley if you wish. I do. some chopped chives.

I don't have any more fresh chives so I finely chopped some green onions. a little lime juice. I ran out today and used lemon. a little Dijon mustard or not. a few drops tobacco sauce. sliced italian bread or French etc. I buttered my bread but it's not necessary. spread on a couple T. crab spread. maybe less.put under broiler for 3 min or so. I put mine on a cake cooler instead of a foil pan and put it down at the bottom because you don't want these to burn and look unsightly. not to mention not being fit to eat.( another reason I use a cake cooler is because I like the base to brown a bit. course you could put them directly on the grate but I have had them tip.)when they were in for about 3 min. I took them out and sprinkled some grated cheddar on them. put them back for a minute or less. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

didn't cook anything for supper tonight. trying to finish up the crostini. made some raspberry mallow squares for dessert. meant to have a sprig of apple mint for garnish but after crawling under a bush to find it I forgot to add it. 

we are having a heavy rain storm for 2 days. I'm going up later. settle myself in my chair ,turn on the fireplace and read that book by Vita Sackville -west. as most of you would know she and her husband owned sissinghurst the fabulous estate and gardens in England. I ordered another one of her books last night "all passion spent" course they are old books .she is dead and gone long ago. fascinating woman though!~Georgia.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> a few drops tobacco sauce. ~Georgia.


 Doggone it Georgia...you said you detested spitting, and now we find out it's one of your cooking secrets! lol!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I had to look back and see if I really made that mistake or if you doctored it. I did. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFL, that's hilarious!!!!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Still drinking the hard cider I made. Made a filler of sardines, potato, and kale from my garden and stuffed it into a dough and baked it. Had that with hard lemonade and hard cider.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my mother use to make that CB. I haven't heard of anyone else making it. I thought she would serve it warm with some kind of a sauce. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> my mother use to make that CB. I haven't heard of anyone else making it. I thought she would serve it warm with some kind of a sauce. ~Georgia.


Make what Georgia? The fish thing? It is like a pasty. One can of sardines, three potatoes, and a handful of dried kale from the garden surprisingly made an awful lot of filler. I ate two ten inch ones and I made a giant pie-shaped one with the rest. it was enough to feed a family of six if one added a side dish to it. Very frugal. Great way to stretch a buck.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, what kind of sauce did she make? I was thinking that a sauce would make it more lovely. Even a sweet sauce might work with it, like a berry based sauce served hot.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

if she made a sweet berry sauce it would be from partridgeberries which was a staple for us. you wouldn't have those but a substitute would be plum sauce. seems to me though she would have used a savoury sauce with sardines. I eat sardines every day but only from a can. I bet drawn butter would go with that. we would use it with our fish and potatoes. melt some butter .add flour and then water and onions plus salt and pepper.i use about a 1/4 cup butter in this. boil. this is really good and not expensive. if there was any left dad would warm it again and pour over his bread for breakfast.~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Family decided to stop by with fried shrimp,scallops,fish,clams and chips, but I was working. So they had a party without me. Leftovers rock! They brought a pineapple because one of my kids told grandma how the one I tried to root wasn't rooting as well as it should and the water jar got so stinky I put it outside and a night animal ate it.:huh:


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Doodle, You're making bait without even realizing it!  Now, you need to market it!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Georgia, I am thinking that maybe some kind of parsley sauce would go well with sardines. What do you think?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Georgia, I am thinking that maybe some kind of parsley sauce would go well with sardines. What do you think?


I think I'm gonna yak.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure it would. I put parsley in that sauce I mentioned. never mind Lonelytree, you probably eat stuff CB or I wouldn't touch. ~Georgtia.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> sure it would. I put parsley in that sauce I mentioned. never mind Lonelytree, you probably eat stuff CB or I wouldn't touch. ~Georgtia.


Actually, I am pretty tame when it comes to food. I don't even attempt some of the saltwater species up here. I eat a lot of salad, lean meat, veggies. Rarely have any carbs.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I love sardines, its one of my favorite snacks. I like a honey mustard or sweet onion mustard with them. Probably make a good sauce for your recipe - which I've never heard of and would probably never have thought of either, but it sounds good.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Deer tenderloin and gravy over rice on fine china. That's whats for supper.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I left out the pictures.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure looks good. all I had for supper was a slice of jelly roll and cream. i was busy sorting out my Christmas decorations. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Made pasties filled with ground beef, potato, and dock I collected in the spring.

Used lard in the dough. It came out ok but I have long way to go before I can create a delectable pasty.

So tonight, beef pasties and homemade cider for dinner.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Made pasties filled with ground beef, potato, and dock I collected in the spring.
> 
> Used lard in the dough. It came out ok but I have long way to go before I can create a delectable pasty.
> 
> So tonight, beef pasties and homemade cider for dinner.


 
LMAO...... you said pasties!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

:shrug:What????

Pasties taste good. Don't you like them? 

Eat up. yum yum


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Trying to make cider vinegar from the scraps of cider left in the bottles I drink.
Trying to sprout beans to eat because viggie said she does and that made me hungry for them. Yum


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm still full from thanksgiving


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

maybe I should copy and pasties the recipe for everyone?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Just gave the bread machine a workout today for something to go with leftover soup. Used this recipe: http://www.food.com/recipe/country-white-bread-or-dinner-rolls-bread-machine-71373


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

City Bound said:


> :shrug:What????
> 
> Pasties taste good. Don't you like them?
> 
> Eat up. yum yum


Google is your friend.


----------

